
Why Microsoft should (and will) buy Slack - godara123
https://medium.com/the-mission/why-microsoft-should-and-will-buy-slack-6ec08278e2e0#.77rsa41fg
======
dbg31415
I don't love Skype, but Slack voice calls are so terrible, drop so often, are
so laggy that they do need to be replaced with something that works
consistently. And with all the NSA transcription services Microsoft is
running, maybe we'll get an automated meeting note taker if this takeover were
to actually go through.

